# Very big belly - Is this normal?



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have an 11 month old Nigerian Dwarf buck with a very large, hard belly. He's not fat, as I can feel his ribs easily, but just behind where the ribcage ends his belly sticks out to the sides really far. He seems to be in perfect health and is dewormed regularly. He's not receiving any grain, just high quality hay and pasture. He's the only ND in my herd, so I don't have any others of the same breed to compare him to. Is this normal? I've seen plenty of miniature breed goats with big bellies, but I assumed it was just fat.

I'd post some pictures of it, but my computer's having problems and won't let me.

Thanks!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Is the it continually large and hard? or does it come and go as he stuffs himself? I know my boys get "hay belly" fairly frequently but it is something that comes and goes. If he seems to be healthy otherwise and not in any discomfort I'd think he would be alright... photos would certainly help... if your computer will let you e-mail them to me I would be happy to post them here...
M.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you checked him for cocci? Is his hair scruffy looking? He may just have hay belly :shrug:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

He sounds a little like my little Sprite.
Sprite was stunted, very thin and wormy when I got him. He looked like a skinny, scruffy little beachball with legs.
I've wormed him (after doing a fecal to find out what was infesting him.) And I've put him on a high quality diet and he's recovering fast.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

My Amber has a big barrel too (she's a 2 yr old Nigerian). She gets pasture, alfalfa, minerals, and soda on free choice basis -- and only a little grain when she's on the stand for hoof trimming and deworming. I always heard it's from having a good rumen :shrug: I think it's probably hay belly, as it does go up and down, but sheesh, she's got a MUCH bigger belly than all the others


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help. He's been one of the healtiest goats in my herd since I got him, and he's goat a beautiful coat. I doubt very much that it's cocci, probably just hay belly.

I'll try to send you some pictures M.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he isn't in any discomfort ...then... he will be OK and it does sound like a possible hay belly.... :wink:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

here are the photos she sent me... my computer won't let me re-size them so I"ve just given a link... 
https://picasaweb.google.com/1107774758 ... ov1priJowE
M.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks M!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Good heavens, what a clown you have on your hands! He certainly has personality :laugh: Love his little topknot too -- very stylish! His belly doesn't look huge to me :shrug:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

What a cutie! :laugh: He does not look to have too big of a stomach! He looks like a happy, healthy boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is adorable...and his belly looks normal to me..... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! His belly was a LOT smaller in that picture than it was when I first posted (he looked like a doe pregnant with triplets, but I'm not worried any more, thanks to everyone's input.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## rachel Applewhite (May 31, 2018)

Im having the same problem with my boer goat. I got him at the beginning of May and ever since then he’s been looking very fat. My teacher and i thought at first it was water belly but then 2 days later it was firm. We dont think its bloat but im not quite sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless he is distressed, just a good rumen.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

rachel Applewhite said:


> Im having the same problem with my boer goat. I got him at the beginning of May and ever since then he's been looking very fat. My teacher and i thought at first it was water belly but then 2 days later it was firm. We dont think its bloat but im not quite sure.


I have a doe that looks like that too. Everybody always asks if shes pregnant. I say no then they are like well then shes fat and I say except shes not.


----------

